# EOS LA Auto Show 2010



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## blue4max (Feb 17, 2008)

Love the taillights. Wonder if they would fit my '08? However, I expect the cost would be WAY up there.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

Great pics.... and lots of 'em :thumbup:

I like the new look. The front end and new tail lights look good IMO.

Kevin


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Not me*

I think VW has lost the plot. I've never been a fan of the chrome but this identical front end on everything is simply silly. VW has extended their parts bin idea to styling.

It's not fugly but... It ain't pretty.



just4fun said:


> Great pics.... and lots of 'em :thumbup:
> 
> I like the new look. The front end and new tail lights look good IMO.
> 
> Kevin


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*No LED Tails?*

After seeing pics of the new tail lights, it appears that VW has axed the LEDs.

If so, that is really too bad.

If not, they did a good job of hiding the LEDs but I really do love the shape of the new ones.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

liquid stereo said:


> I think VW has lost the plot. I've never been a fan of the chrome but this identical front end on everything is simply silly. VW has extended their parts bin idea to styling.
> 
> It's not fugly but... It ain't pretty.



I often question this approach as well, not a big fan of several models looking looking so similar.

But I still like the new look.

Kevin


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*By the way...*

Shouldn't they have actually restyled the car by now? Meaning, the Eos is nice but its a bit old...



just4fun said:


> I often question this approach as well, not a big fan of several models looking looking so similar.
> 
> But I still like the new look.
> 
> Kevin


----------



## FL_Eos (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't like the front end. For one, the bumper center is wider than the hoods center- thereby throwing off the flow. (whats with the square notch on the left?)


Headlights & tailights? mehh...not feeling them. They should have incorporated the front orange reflectors into the headlights. They stick out like a sore thumb!

Edit: After seeing the new Jetta and GTI VI's I think those lower fogs would look better than the round. 

The rear should have the exhaust split to balance out the rear. Why are they forcing us to mod the car to look more aggressive when they could just do it at the plant? Do they not want this car to appear sporty??


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

just4fun said:


> I often question this approach as well, not a big fan of several models looking looking so similar.
> 
> But I still like the new look.
> 
> Kevin


Though this seems the case in many manufacturers, the line between brand image and overly similar models is certainly a fine line.

Personally, I'm a fan of the look as well :thumbup:


----------



## king11 (May 15, 2010)

*2011 for usa?*

Is this the 2011 eos model for the U.S.?


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

king11 said:


> Is this the 2011 eos model for the U.S.?


 No. The 2011 EOS is already at dealerships and is the same as the 2007-2010 in appearance. The vehicle pictures above is scheduled to be the 2012 model.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

It could be a 2011.5. VW has done that before.


----------

